# Server Socket läuft nicht -> java.net.SocketException:



## darko (4. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

bei der Erstellung eines ServerSockets habe ich folgendes Problem:

Der Quellcode wird compiliert aber beim Starten bekomme ich folgendes Problem:

das Programm bricht mit folgender Fehler Meldung ab:

java.net.SocketException: Unrecognized Windows Sockets error: 10106: create

Wo dran kann das liegen? hat das vieleicht etwas mit der Port Nummer zu tun?


Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Mag1c (4. Nov 2005)

Konkreter Code ?

Haste mal deine Firewall ausgeschaltet ?

Benutzt du JOE ?

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Nick H. (4. Nov 2005)

vielleicht isser auch einfach schon belegt
guck mal mit netstat nach


----------



## darko (5. Nov 2005)

Ja ich benutze Joe, wenn ich von hand zu fuss starte von MS DOS
dann gehts.


----------



## Mag1c (5. Nov 2005)

Hi,

dann such mal bei Google & Co nach dem Fehler. Nach den Infos liegt das wohl am Joe und würde bei einer früheren Version funktionieren. (Habs nicht genau gelesen).

Gruß
Mag1c


----------

